# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Симуляторы >  Need For Speed: Shift

## BiZ111

*Год*: 2009 
*Жанр*: Arcade / Racing (Cars) / Simulator / 3D 
*Разработчик*: Slightly Mad Studios и EA Black Box 
*Издательство*: EA Games 
*Тип*: Пиратка 
*Язык*: английский + русский 
*Крэк*: Присутствует
*Размер*: 5.41 GB





> Системные требования: 
> * ОС: Windows XP (Service Pack 3), Windows Vista (Service Pack 1), Windows 7 
> * Процессор: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.6 GHz или лучше 
> * Память: 1 GB для ХР; 1.5 GB для Vista/Windows 7 
> * Свободное место: 6 GB 
> * Видео: 256 MB с поддержкой Pixel Shader 3.0 
> * DirectX 9.0с - совместимый звук 
> * Для игры онлайн: 512 Kbps или лучше 
> * Internet - соединение





*Описание*:
Need for Speed SHIFT - это новый реалистичный симулятор гонок. Он сочетает в себе не только реалистичную физику, прекрасно смоделированные модели автомобилей и разнообразные трассы, но также предлагает игрокам максимально реалистичный опыт вождения гоночных автомобилей. 

Игроков ждет захватывающая и напряженная гонка: перегрузки, сверхреалистичный вид с позиции водителя и новая жесткая система столкновений. Need for Speed SHIFT порадует реалистичной и доступной системой управления, которая достоверно передает каждое повреждение, каждое изменение поверхности трассы и все нюансы сцепления с дорожным полотном.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

----------


## Serj_2k

надо же ... Е36 засвечено ..гг

----------

